# Newly hired EMT, any suggestions for gear to get



## Gymgirl21 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey there, 

I just got hired as an EMT and i was wondering what the consensus was for gear. any specific brand of boots, pants etc? what should i get and what typically do ambulance companies provide. I start training next week. thanks


----------



## Katy (Sep 17, 2011)

A good stethoscope would be a good place to start, and then perhaps a field or pocket guide to Pharmacology and Anatomy and Physiology. Check with your company to make sure you know their dress codes and if they provide you with uniforms, if not, then I say go for what you like. Have fun and good luck !


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 17, 2011)

Gymgirl21 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I just got hired as an EMT and i was wondering what the consensus was for gear. any specific brand of boots, pants etc? what should i get and what typically do ambulance companies provide. I start training next week. thanks



Keep it minimal. don't show up with every new toy from galls on day one.


----------



## luke_31 (Sep 17, 2011)

Gymgirl21 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I just got hired as an EMT and i was wondering what the consensus was for gear. any specific brand of boots, pants etc? what should i get and what typically do ambulance companies provide. I start training next week. thanks



Have a decent pair of black polishable boots, a stethoscope, a pen, a map book for the area if you are driving, and a watch.  They provide uniforms.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 17, 2011)

Gymgirl21 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I just got hired as an EMT and i was wondering what the consensus was for gear. any specific brand of boots, pants etc? what should i get and what typically do ambulance companies provide. I start training next week. thanks



Ever heard of a ricky rescue? Ya, no pocket knives... and wait on the scope.. when you DO get one, get your name engraved on it.. people LOVE to steal scopes. Look at everyone else, see what they have and what they wear... and copy them. AFTER your off probation feel free to raid the uniform shop. Just leave the pocket knives at home, try explaining how your 5150 got ahold of a knife to you supervisor.

What i DO recommend is a good pair of shears http://bigshears.com/ these are awesome. A friend of mine owns the company and I got a pair. LOVE them..


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 17, 2011)

luke_31 said:


> Have a decent pair of black polishable boots, a stethoscope, a pen, a map book for the area if you are driving, and a watch.  They provide uniforms.



They provide the map book as well... and the rigs have scopes, unless you wanna drop 100$ on a good littman. and obviously GET COMFORTABLE BOOTS!!! I have the 5.11 atac's with the sidezip, I love them but thoroughgoods are nice as well.


----------



## Katy (Sep 17, 2011)

Honestly OP, you should get a good Littmann. Yes, the rigs have stethoscopes, but if you really wanna here what you need to here, I say you get a Littmann and make the good buy, you'll get better acoustics.


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Happy said:


> Honestly OP, you should get a good Littmann. Yes, the rigs have stethoscopes, but if you really wanna here what you need to here, I say you get a Littmann and make the good buy, you'll get better acoustics.



...but learn on the crappy ones in the rig first, so when yours grows legs you won't be useless.

I just got my own steth after more than a year in the field an I think I'm better off for it. 

EDIT: I disagree on not having a knife, I've always got one on me, never know when it will come in handy. Then again, that's just how I was raised. 
Never needed it near a patient though. Oh, and don't get some lame *** "rescue" knife either. Get yourself a decent slipjoint that you can drop in your pocket with your keys. No way anyone will get a hold of that. 
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Katy (Sep 17, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> ...but learn on the crappy ones in the rig first, so when yours grows legs you won't be useless.
> 
> I just got my own steth after more than a year in the field an I think I'm better off for it.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Well, you can only learn so much with crappy ones, but yes, it would be useful to be familiar with them. And thats why I promote engravings.
Agreed, the stethoscope quality can certainly affect proper sounds and ultimately patient care.


----------



## sdennislee (Sep 17, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> ...
> EDIT: I disagree on not having a knife, I've always got one on me, never know when it will come in handy. Then again, that's just how I was raised.
> Never needed it near a patient though. Oh, and don't get some lame *** "rescue" knife either. Get yourself a decent slipjoint that you can drop in your pocket with your keys. No way anyone will get a hold of that.
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk



Agree, never leave home with out my knife (Benchmark). Could be an Alaska thing. I keep mine clipped inside front pocket.


----------



## VCEMT (Sep 17, 2011)

Keep it simple, just buy a pair of boots, a pocket Spanish dictionary, and a watch. I'd suggest a Filipino dictionary, however, there are no sections for SNF nurse speak.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 17, 2011)

Gymgirl21 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I just got hired as an EMT and i was wondering what the consensus was for gear. any specific brand of boots, pants etc? what should i get and what typically do ambulance companies provide. I start training next week. thanks



Depends on the service.  Some provide nothing others provide boots, pants, shirts, etc.  Check with them so you don't waste money on items provided or items that do not meet their standards.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 17, 2011)

Company should provide pants.

Don't need a knife.

1 and only 1 pair of sheers. 

Cheap scope! It's all you need. 

Lots of pens. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=40.754374,-73.898159


----------



## bigdogems (Sep 17, 2011)

One thing I will always spend money on is Boots. And I also take care of them. Always polished and strip them every couple months and redo them. Ive had boots that were over a year old and looked better than people that only had theirs a few months. 

As far as scope. See what you like before you spend money. I use a master cardiology and love it. But Ive let others try it and they hate it because they pick up too much road noise

I always carry a knife. A nice maglite can come in handy too.

General rule. The more stuff on someones belt or in their pockets the newer the medic


----------



## bigdogems (Sep 17, 2011)

And as said above. ALWAYS have a pen!


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 17, 2011)

two sets of turnout gear (one with agency name sewn on, one without), $300 pair of boots, Litmann Cardiology Scope, bat belt  with radio holster, trauma shears, bandage sheers, glove pouch, 6 pairs of black socks, 2 pairs of puncture resistant gloves, yellow safety glasses for night time, smoke safety glasses for days, clear safety glasses for every other time, a CPR mask, remote microphone for radio, one boot knife, one sheath knife, one leatherman knife, reflective traffic vest, reflective winter coat, tactical winter coat and lastly, the most important item, winter hat and summer baseball hat.

oh yeah, and an umbrella, never go anywhere without an umbrella.

well, that and never go anywhere without your towel.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 17, 2011)

> I always carry a knife.



Yeah, I always have a pocketknife on me but I don't carry it on my belt or anything obvious.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Sep 17, 2011)

Notepad and pen
Stethoscope (I keep a Littmann MC2 in my tac pants pocket or around my neck)
Knife (I carry a Gerber Paraframe or a Hinderer; shut up I know, its got an O2 wrench so it's not entirely useless)
iPod Touch with Epocrates and Protocols
5.11 Atac Station Side-Zips (really really comfy boots)


----------



## medic417 (Sep 17, 2011)

Again buy nothing until you find out what is supplied and what is required.  Don't buy based on a bunch of strangers on a web site.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 17, 2011)

DrParasite said:


> two sets of turnout gear (one with agency name sewn on, one without), $300 pair of boots, Litmann Cardiology Scope, bat belt  with radio holster, trauma shears, bandage sheers, glove pouch, 6 pairs of black socks, 2 pairs of puncture resistant gloves, yellow safety glasses for night time, smoke safety glasses for days, clear safety glasses for every other time, a CPR mask, remote microphone for radio, one boot knife, one sheath knife, one leatherman knife, reflective traffic vest, reflective winter coat, tactical winter coat and lastly, the most important item, winter hat and summer baseball hat.
> 
> oh yeah, and an umbrella, never go anywhere without an umbrella.
> 
> well, that and never go anywhere without your towel.



Ah man you got me totally thought you were serious up to the towel part.......seriously though carrying a towel isn't a bad idea, ideal for soaking up blood wiping down puke and hiding under when it all goes to hell. A pair of peril sensitive sun glasses wouldn't be a bad idea either


----------



## sdennislee (Sep 18, 2011)

Good boots, the best you can afford since you'll be in them 12 hrs a day
Ton of pens
Notebook the kind you can write on in the rain
Knife but one that clips inside your pocket
I also carry blue tinted safety glasses for flat light conditions in the snow, doubt you have that problem in CA
My own scope, don't want anyone else's ear wax
Surefire E2D flashlight
Punture resistant gloves
Propper Pants, they furnish shirts, coats, and coveralls
Shears
Couple of candy bars


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 18, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Again buy nothing until you find out what is supplied and what is required.  Don't buy based on a bunch of strangers on a web site.



Exactly this. My company provides everything needed except for boots (when we recert we get a $300 boot giftcard). 

We are given pants but have the option of buying our own. 

The only thing I could suggest is a knife (I always carry one for multiple reasons) and a small flashlight.


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 18, 2011)

sdennislee said:


> Surefire E2D flashlight



Honestly, save your money and get a 4Sevens Quark, a poor man's Surefire. And that's coming from a guy with 3 surefires a couple Malkoff's and an HDS.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 18, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> ...but learn on the crappy ones in the rig first, so when yours grows legs you won't be useless.
> 
> I just got my own steth after more than a year in the field an I think I'm better off for it.
> 
> ...



Ookay, I agree on that... I do carry one on me.  But its unaccessable to pt's.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy said:


> Well, you can only learn so much with crappy ones, but yes, it would be useful to be familiar with them. And thats why I promote engravings.
> Agreed, the stethoscope quality can certainly affect proper sounds and ultimately patient care.



You are aware that we only use them for V/S, lung sounds and once in a blue moon heart sounds for trauma right? Were not cardiologists, you make it sound like its only half the tool for job. YES nicer ones are easier to use... but its still the same tool. We're not checking for heart murmers or indept stuff here..


----------



## Katy (Sep 18, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> You are aware that we only use them for V/S, lung sounds and once in a blue moon heart sounds for trauma right? Were not cardiologists, you make it sound like its only half the tool for job. YES nicer ones are easier to use... but its still the same tool. We're not checking for heart murmers or indept stuff here..


You do realize I never claimed you to be a Cardiologist? No, it isn't, but the stethoscope is one of the vital tools an EMT has. I don't know about you, but checking the heart is always a good principle to have. And, do you not check for bowel sounds when required ? Sorry, but if I'm going to be responsible for patient care, I'm going to do the best I can to ensure I am capable.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy said:


> And, do you not check for bowel sounds when required ?



Nope. We only use steths for BP and lung sounds at the BLS level (in my area)


----------



## AlphaButch (Sep 18, 2011)

I agree on finding out what the service provides first. No need in wasting your money if they already have the gear or if they have specific guidelines involving the gear you're allowed to carry. At my service, we have certain brands of pants, belts, knives, etc that we're allowed to use. 

Any equipment outside of what is provided requires approval or puts you against company policy for "use of unauthorized equipment". Some of the equipment used by our personnel have to be in our protocols and/or approved by the state. This may just require a memorandum, but sometimes requires full manuals, studies, etc.

Other than that.

Good boots. These will get more use than anything else you carry, buy em', break em' and take care of 'em.


----------



## NREMTroe (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy said:


> You do realize I never claimed you to be a Cardiologist? No, it isn't, but the stethoscope is one of the vital tools an EMT has. I don't know about you, but checking the heart is always a good principle to have. And, do you not check for bowel sounds when required ? Sorry, but if I'm going to be responsible for patient care, I'm going to do the best I can to ensure I am capable.



Where I'm at I'm with a paramedic, so really the only time that I use the stethoscope is when they want to confirm something, or I just feel I want to listen. IMO as an EMT you really don't need a fancy scope, at least in my area, because you have you and a paramedic. If your going to be the one in the back of the truck, then yes get a set of ears, but you don't have to spend tons of money on it. 


Back to the OP. If you have any doubts, you can call the company and ask exactly what you should bring with you. Thats what I did when I first started and they are more than happy to tell you up front, rather than you bringing everything you own with you on the first day.


----------



## bigdogems (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy said:


> You do realize I never claimed you to be a Cardiologist? No, it isn't, but the stethoscope is one of the vital tools an EMT has. I don't know about you, but checking the heart is always a good principle to have. And, do you not check for bowel sounds when required ? Sorry, but if I'm going to be responsible for patient care, I'm going to do the best I can to ensure I am capable.



Ive yet to see a single time where bowel sounds were required in the field.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Sep 18, 2011)

NREMTroe said:


> Where I'm at I'm with a paramedic, so really the only time that I use the stethoscope is when they want to confirm something, or I just feel I want to listen. IMO as an EMT you really don't need a fancy scope, at least in my area, because you have you and a paramedic. If your going to be the one in the back of the truck, then yes get a set of ears, but you don't have to spend tons of money on it.



I've had albuterol and atrovent administered either on my order or given myself based on my assessment of breathing sounds. I'm also permitted to use BIADs, and we check breath sounds after their placement. You can probably do that with the scope on the truck if you would like, but there's not really a difference between the EMT and Paramedic in this regard. Also, having my own scope means I always have a scope within a seconds reach, whereas the medics i'm with will have to fumble with our jump bag to get one (assuming the jump bag made it to the patient's side).


----------



## medic417 (Sep 18, 2011)

bigdogems said:


> Ive yet to see a single time where bowel sounds were required in the field.



Makes me wonder how you do patient assessment.  Any complaint related to abd ( pain, illness, constipation, etc ) requires proper assessment.  Proper assessment would include auscultation.  Are bowels silent, hyperactive, normal?  Your exam can help doctor decide how quickly they need to get into the patients room.  

I'm sure you know this already and I probably am misunderstanding the point you were making.


----------



## Katy (Sep 20, 2011)

bigdogems said:


> Ive yet to see a single time where bowel sounds were required in the field.


You don't listen to bowel sounds on a patient when you do a full assessment? You've never had a call for someone with abdominal pain where you assesed if bowel sounds were present in all four quadrants, and whether they were hyperactive or hypoactive?


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 20, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Makes me wonder how you do patient assessment.  Any complaint related to abd ( pain, illness, constipation, etc ) requires proper assessment.  Proper assessment would include auscultation.  Are bowels silent, hyperactive, normal?  Your exam can help doctor decide how quickly they need to get into the patients room.
> 
> I'm sure you know this already and I probably am misunderstanding the point you were making.


You know, I can't recall the last time I listened to bowel sounds.  

I also can't recall when the last time paramedics listened to bowel sounds, or did something as a result of abnormal bowel sounds.

I also can't recall the last time any doctor took a report from me about a patient with abdominal pain (usually it's a nurse who does that), nor do I think he or she would jump into the patient's room if I said they were abnormal.

I can't speak for anyone else, but my prehospital treatment is probably not going to change if I find the bowel sounds are normal or not, assuming there are no other signs or symptoms that indicate a critical problem.


----------

